# Curalin



## John Eccles

Has anyone used or heard of this allegedly herbal remedy reducing glucose levels.
If so would love to know if it works and safe or is it just a gimmick targeting people with diabetes and a waste of money


----------



## Ljc

Hi. I’ve never heard if it. 
I am sorry to say many of these things are just a way to part us from our hard earned dosh.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I’m with Lin. If there was a herbal remedy with clinically provable results I think, just like aspirin or whichever T2 med it was that came from lizard spit, one or other pharmaceutical company would have taken it and developed it and it would be available on prescription. 

Reducing BG through reducing carb intake combined with increased activity if you are able seems a better (and cheaper) option to me.


----------



## mikeyB

The advantage of using standard rather than herbal medication is (a) consistency of dose and (b) knowledge that it is non toxic in the short or long term.

Curalin has not been subjected to any double blind trials, so any reports of efficacy are anecdotal. The number of folk who have noted a reduction in bank balance rather than their BG is unknown.

Finally, you should never mix herbal remedies with regular medication. It can lead to medical disasters.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> The advantage of using standard rather than herbal medication is (a) consistency of dose and (b) knowledge that it is non toxic in the short or long term.
> 
> Curalin has not been subjected to any double blind trials, so any reports of efficacy are anecdotal. The number of folk who have noted a reduction in bank balance rather than their BG is unknown.
> 
> Finally, you should never mix herbal remedies with regular medication. It can lead to medical disasters.


Yes, I remember reading about this years ago, on a depression group, where people were warned about the dangers of taking St John's Wort alongside other medications  I think it's something that's not made clear enough by the herbal supplement market


----------



## John Eccles

Thankyou to everyone who responded to my recent posts. I certainly received some information that I will discuss with my medical practitioners and implement a further reduction in carb intake.
Also I will reserve judgement on curalin till more trials are completed and it's efficacy.
As to pancreatic stem cell research I hope to see what's happening with current resesrch options and possible participation in a trial.
I will obviously report on the above issues as and when I have news on any outcomes good or bad.

Regards
John


----------



## mikeyB

Having read into Curalin, most of the ingredients can be obtained from the average curry. It is an Indian product, after all. That’s why there are no side effects. When I see double blind controlled trials, I might be more convinced.

India has a particularly high rate of T2 diabetes, as it happens.


----------



## mikeyB

If you think it’s going to be prescribed by the NHS, don’t hold your breath. The NHS never prescribe anything that hasn’t been subjected to formal clinical trials. As I said, the ingredients can be found in many curries, so if it normalises BG, how come India is the T2 Diabetes capital of the world? 

There are too many confounding factors in anecdotal evidence. Combine Curalin with a low carb diet, you don’t know which is doing the job. I doubt Curalin can handle the MacDonalds and Kebab diet.


----------



## Jodee

A friend has sent me a link this morning about CuraLin, the Express on-line page -   Excerpts below - I wonder has anyone yet tried it?

quote:

The CuraLin supplement

The CuraLin supplement contains 10 Ayurvedic herbs: swertia chirata, turmeric, fenugreek, gymnema sylvestre, bitter melon, picrorhiza kurroa, syzygium cumini, tinospora cordifolia, melia azadirachta and amla.

"Bitter melon contains a chain of amino acids known as polypeptide-p," explained Dr Brewer.

She added that bitter melon is "structurally similar to insulin", therefore it "reduces glucose absorption from the diet and reduces the production of glucose in the liver".

The overall effect being that blood glucose (i.e. blood sugar) levels improve.

Ingredients, such as turmeric, fenugreek and amala "activate insulin receptors to reduce insulin resistance", and they also improve "insulin release from the pancreas".

Dr Brewer continued: "Gymnema sylvestre reduces sensitivity to sweet tastes and suppresses sugar cravings.

"While picrorhiza kurroa inhibits an enzyme (alpha-amylase) that breaks down dietary carbohydrates to slow the release of dietary sugars."

Together, these herbs help to produce an effective response to improve blood glucose control and energy levels.

unquote

Read the entire article here:  https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...supplement-curalin-balance-blood-sugar-levels


Interesting about the 10 ayurvedic herbs.


----------



## Jodee

Just checked on amazon the reviews for CuraLin not so good, the other supplement Diabetone has more favourable reviews.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, if it’s in the Express it must be true. Aye, right.

The trouble with that article is that it’s product advertising guff, with no statement supported by evidence.

And the folk who make Diabetone have already attracted a ban on one of their ads that had claimed a benefit in BG control. Now their ads specifically say that it is a dietary supplement and not a treatment for diabetes. Of course, they don’t say that you don’t need any dietary supplements if you eat a healthy diet.


----------



## Jodee

mikeyB said:


> Well, if it’s in the Express it must be true. Aye, right.
> 
> The trouble with that article is that it’s product advertising guff, with no statement supported by evidence.
> 
> And the folk who make Diabetone have already attracted a ban on one of their ads that had claimed a benefit in BG control. Now their ads specifically say that it is a dietary supplement and not a treatment for diabetes. Of course, they don’t say that you don’t need any dietary supplements if you eat a healthy diet.



And Dr Brewer has an arrangement with CuraLin.  Personally I would be inclined to go with Diabetone reviews than CuraLin.  One lady on curaLin for a year thinks they work really well bringing her Blood glucose down from 148 to 143 assuming she meant mg/dl not really effective for her.


----------



## grovesy

I took Diabetone many years ago, the only thing I noticed since stopping it is the money i have saved not buying it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

grovesy said:


> I took Diabetone many years ago, the only thing I noticed since stopping it is the money i have saved not buying it.



Thanks for the chuckle @grovesy!

Yes I’m afraid I see these supplements as just a moneymaking scheme unlikely to have any noticeable effect at all


----------



## trophywench

Anyone ever clicked on the advert for Glucobate on Alan Shanleys blogsite?  If the write up sounds interesting, absolutely DO click on the 'order' button.  I personally recommend doing the latter!



			https://web.archive.org/web/20100413121503/http://wemarket4u.net:80/glucobate/index.html


----------



## Jon-Manchester

trophywench said:


> Anyone ever clicked on the advert for Glucobate on Alan Shanleys blogsite?  If the write up sounds interesting, absolutely DO click on the 'order' button.  I personally recommend doing the latter!
> 
> 
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20100413121503/http://wemarket4u.net:80/glucobate/index.html



I thought I should give it a go (clicking on the 'order' button that is). Very good!


----------



## Drummer

Jodee said:


> "Bitter melon contains a chain of amino acids known as polypeptide-p," explained Dr Brewer.
> 
> She added that bitter melon is "structurally similar to insulin", therefore it "reduces glucose absorption from the diet and reduces the production of glucose in the liver".
> 
> The overall effect being that blood glucose (i.e. blood sugar) levels improve.


This is so totally wrong it is ridiculous.


----------



## Jodee

Drummer said:


> This is so totally wrong it is ridiculous.


yes I was quoting what someone sent me, see my other comments answering original post etc.


----------



## Jgcomms

John Eccles said:


> Has anyone used or heard of this allegedly herbal remedy reducing glucose levels.
> If so would love to know if it works and safe or is it just a gimmick targeting people with diabetes and a waste of money


Hi
just ordered my first trial but be aware that although the webite would lead you to believe that as a Latvian company you would receive the product duty free this will probably not happen as it cost me almost £20.00 to get it through customs as they ship from the US but make no mention of it on the website. The more you buy the more you pay. Not impressed.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Jgcomms said:


> Hi
> just ordered my first trial but be aware that although the webite would lead you to believe that as a Latvian company you would receive the product duty free this will probably not happen as it cost me almost £20.00 to get it through customs as they ship from the US but make no mention of it on the website. The more you buy the more you pay. Not impressed.



This is very poor @Jgcomms. One more reason to avoid the product which seems only designed to relieve people of money and has no reliable evidence of any positive effect. 

Hope you can manage to get some sort of refund and get your money back.


----------

